# Soccer Field Envy



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

We moved to Tennessee recently, and I'm pretty envious of the turf on the soccer field my son is practicing on. My lawn is in disrepair, but I'm sure it has Bermuda in it that I'll be nurturing back to health. But what is this? Is it Kentucky bluegrass? It's got to be something cool season to be this green so early, right? Sorry, I'm a warm season guy.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant tell from the image, buy most like it is a kbg field with maybe some prg. It looks like whoever is taking care of it knows what they are doing. I don't see poa a or t patches in there. It is very flat and low mowed (not reel). The area in front of the goals looks nice and healthy.


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes sir. It was still pretty wet from heavy rains the day before (1.5 in), but felt solid. No mud or anything, didn't feel like the kids were gonna tear it up.


----------

